# new driftwood carvings



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been hard at it for a few months trying to get ready for the Rockport art show and I survived. Here are a few photos of the latest projects. Time to get back to the heat and make a few more.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love them! Hard to pick my favorite...leaning towards the tarpon


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a great idea. I've never seen those before.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I want the sailfish.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Your talent amazes me.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

AWESOME !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!.. You truly are an 'Artist', Sir...

Kudos to ya !!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

As always sir..... BEAUTIFUL WORK!

Do you have a website?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is some great work!!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm loving it, just wish I had more time to spend at it, working on making that happen. Keep the chips flying.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Great work...Keep 'em coming


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great. Wish I had a talent.


----------

